# Stunning!



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

LOVE that color!

Awesome picture for sure good find!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

ToddW said:


> LOVE that color!
> 
> Awesome picture for sure good find!


Me too, he is lovely! 

Thank you, I love looking at other peoples gorgeous dogs *envies*


----------



## tinylily (Jul 23, 2008)

i just love the tail, and the the colour, just divine thanks for sharing:cheers:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He is a pretty one. If Im not mistaken that is a silver standard. Love him


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

He IS beautiful

I love this one, Red Standard puppy



















Here are more of him. http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonovan/sets/72157605711628425/

I think he's the most handsome poodle I've ever seen, his color is stunning


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful face!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh how dear - I loooove the red!


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

My mom's silver looks a lot like that. He's really large and has red on his tail and back end... The breeder who boards her dog has been begging her to stud him!

I also love the reds... beautiful. They are all nice though!! Chocolates...apricots... whites. White would have been my first choice but keeping them clean would be too much work for us!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

I have always loved my moms male mini that she has. He is so beautiful. He is Chief's dadddy. What do ya think?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

shaneyraepage said:


> I have always loved my moms male mini that she has. He is so beautiful. He is Chief's dadddy. What do ya think?


I think he is lovely, beautiful color! 
What color was Chief's Dam...black?


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

NO she was actually brown. Here is a pic of both parents.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh gosh, I love the Dam...I love browns!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Dont you think its odd that three black pups came from them???


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

shaneyraepage said:


> Dont you think its odd that three black pups came from them???



Yeah kinda, lol!


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

That apricot is beautiful.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think Christopher (_CH UNIQUE REACH FOR THE RAINBOW
CD NA OAJ NJP TP_) from Unique Poodles is absolutely beautiful

































http://uniquestandardpoodles.com/


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

and some more
























and just a really cute 6 week old puppy photo


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to agree... Christopher has produced 27 champions! 
He is AWESOME!

In general I love Unique's standard poodles.... they are all absolutely gorgeous! 
I've seen several of her dogs at dog shows... and if I ever end up getting a standard I would buy it from them!


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

I love my Teddy....I think his colors are beautiful too....I know he's not at awesome as some of the dogs that you guys posted, but I'm very proud of him!!

:cow:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some of the Poodles who live with us or were born here and now have new families. We love them all.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

My favorite pictures are of my three poodles. Arreau's I'll follow the sun (Betty Jo - red poodle with blue collar), Arreau's Golden Slumber (Jenny - red poodle with green collar) and Sport (apricot). They are our furry family members and we love them dearly.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is my Widget, I finished drying her and were are taking a break, I'm not sure what cut I'll do yet.
Carole


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

jak said:


> I think Christopher (_CH UNIQUE REACH FOR THE RAINBOW CD NA OAJ NJP TP_) from Unique Poodles is absolutely beautiful


Beauty and brains, you can't ask for more than that.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Christopher is a remarkable looking dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was totally take by the jet black pigment on his back end in the show photos. Gorgeous, handsome boy to be sure!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jak said:


> I think Christopher (_CH UNIQUE REACH FOR THE RAINBOW
> CD NA OAJ NJP TP_) from Unique Poodles is absolutely beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


_This site was a great treat!!! Thanks for sharing it. Gorgeous poodles!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Here is my Widget, I finished drying her and were are taking a break, I'm not sure what cut I'll do yet.
> Carole


_Holy Smoke!! Look at the hair on that girl! How old is she?_


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Here is my Widget, I finished drying her and were are taking a break, I'm not sure what cut I'll do yet.
> Carole


Wow! What a gorgeous deep brown, and she is sooo fluffy. So regal looking 
Are you growing her coat out for any reason?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Christopher is a remarkable looking dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was totally take by the jet black pigment on his back end in the show photos. Gorgeous, handsome boy to be sure!!!


I know, he is stunning.
His son is also pretty nice looking as well
http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~kateisha/patrick.html
Patrick is my spoo's grandfather


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Widget is 4. I like to keep one or two poodles in something other than just a sporting clip. The rest get a #5.
Carole


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a question regarding whites:
how come some when shaved down have black skin and then some dont?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> I have a question regarding whites:
> how come some when shaved down have black skin and then some dont?


I think the ones with the black skin are the one with the good/correct pigmentation, and the ones that don't have either lost it or don't have the best/correct pigmentation

This is desired









And this is not so much


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is correct. Light coloured Poos should have black skin and pigment. It doesn't happen often enough unfortunately. Whenever you see the winning whites on TV at the big shows, like Westminster, they always have gorgeous black skin.


----------

